# Westwater at 12000. Any takers?



## beafcake16 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have not done WW at this flow (12,000). Only done it at 5,000 and 7,000. How does it compare?

Looking to run WW after doing R/HT on Monday nigh in a 14ft oar frame. I am at a point where I feel comfortable following a more experienced boat down. Is anyone running the canyon on Tuesday and wanting to join up? I do not yet have a permit but looks like they are still available. Thanks.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Most rapids are flushed out, but Skull really starts becoming significant if it isn't already. The swirlies tend to get really strong and swimming anywhere within the schist is not recommended from that level on up.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

it is not difficult, but knowing what is coming is quite helpful.

it is a fun level though.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

12000 washed out? I disagree. 12,000 is just getting to the interesting levels where things can get ugly.

DanCan


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitely not washed out and a whole different beast than that 5k-7k range. Westwater is quite forgiving at 5-7k you can row a boat in and out of the room of doom it earns it's name and reputation in the terrible teens.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

>17,000 as of this morning. Terrible Teens on deck!


----------



## chadleyg (May 14, 2016)

I'm looking to go, but as you, have not yet been..
If you need an extra I'd be in..


----------



## BlueVelvet (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd say watch out for the low teens, as water flows can come up at anytime now. 13-14k is known to be some of the toughest levels on WW. I haven't done it at 12 but have to imagine it's getting on the tougher side of levels. I've seen somewhat experienced groups have a lot of swimmers in the low teens. Be careful if you and your party are not experienced boaters at these levels.


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2008)

Just ran through on Sunday at 13-14k. Skull and soc were the real moves to make. Most others were flushed out in my opinion. It was a whole lot of fun.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## beafcake16 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Westwater at 21000 on 5/17*

I asked the question about WW at 12,000 because that was what it was when we launched from Loma. We ran it on Tuesday the 17th when it was at around 21000! Easy boating but would have been a really bad swim. 

It took us 2:40 to get from Westwater to Cisco (including 1 stop)!Little Dolores was actually one of the tougher rapids with a lot of push into the right wall (also a little unexpected). We were able to sneak Skull on the left by punching the lateral. You want weight in your boat to get through the lateral. The green water going down toward Shock Rock is the fastest water I have ever been in so set up early. We eddied out before Soc-it-to-me and getting back into the current sunk a tube completely so the main current is advised. Lots of boils and very unpredictable currents and overall a very fun level to run. The waves at this flow are very very weighty. The rangers at the put in were very helpful so thanks to them.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

With very little exception w.w. rangers have been great in my experience to. Glad you had a good safe run down there!


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

What's your thoughts on 'willpaddle4food' post?! I have a permit for Friday. But have never ran it at any level. Not sure who to believe!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

All4ward said:


> What's your thoughts on 'willpaddle4food' post?! I have a permit for Friday. But have never ran it at any level. Not sure who to believe!


Willpaddle's post is one of the best satires ever written on the Buzz. 
In the 20's, plan for a fast flush down the canyon. Good waves on Little D. Big lateral on Skull. Most others washed out. Whirlpools are rampant.

It is still a gorgeous canyon, and good fun. As others noted, a swim would really suck - water is cold and there is a lot going on under there.
Bigger boat is better on this sized water.

Enjoy, but be safe.


----------



## cornwall (Aug 15, 2010)

Was the 16 ft cataraft still stuck in the room of doom?


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Good to know. And I agree. Very well written!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Over 20k it is manageable for first timers with due caution. At 30k it sucks, literally, sucks you boat down in to some of those whirlpools.

Just make sure and stay left in Little D or you will be going round and round in the eddy for quite some time.

DanCan


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't say 20k is manageable for 1st timers I've been boating for ten years and have been down Westwater dozens of times. At 20 k it's washed out meaning no big holes except for skull but there are huge waves and laterals. If your not on your a game and squaring up you could easy flip and have a horrible swim.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Stiff N' Wett, I didn't mean that a first timer should do it alone... I meant that a rower with due experience on big water could manage the 20K+ level for their first time down Westwater.


Personally I don't think any very first time rower should pick Westwater for their first time behind the oars... although that is exactly what happened to me years ago. It was terrifying. 


DanCan


----------

